# English or Western horse ? you decide



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

What do you all think
More english looking or more western looking 
What do you think her body is more built for?
What discipline do you think she looks better in?

She is younger in the 1st photo then the second

3rd and 4th picture were taken in the same day


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Definitely english!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

dressage! See the second photo? THAT is correct dressage frame for a lower level horse . THAT is self carriage. THAT is an engaged horse. YOu ride her and have her step under like that, arch her neck, with her face forward and in front of the vertical and I will put a gold star on your forhead!!!!
She is a lovely, lovely horse!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

she looks like a model horse, gorgeous.
I would say probably english as well


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I agree with everyone else. English! She has a great headset especially for dressage.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree, but not because of headset..that comes with time and balance. But I say english because of pic #2. LOOK, she actually uses her back end!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with english


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Being a western rider, I see a western horse in everyone's english horses. I could see her being a good "Western Riding" performance type horse. She does use herself well. Why not both?


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone.
She has and will always be all english, we tried western for fun a day at a show! She did very well in it actually 
Alot of western people at my barn say she should be doing western I just wanted some opinions


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

English for sure!


----------



## horseandshow (Jan 19, 2011)

English for sure the way she is being ridden in all of those pictures.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I, too, must say that she does look better in English attire vs. western. She looks like a good HUS prospect or lower level dressage.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

English, but looks nice in both pictures. So I'd say you could go either way.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone !


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I agree with english. Just had to say she's quite a looker and man would she make a nice little dressage horse.


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful horse!

I'd say english too.  Very nice.


----------

